# MRI in Dublin - where and how much?



## dubinamerica

HI - having moved back a number of months ago I failed to set up health insurance off the bat .. Seem to be paying for it now mind you !! After a few hundred being spent for phyiso now my other half needs to get an MRI. I just rang Charlement Clinic and the cost is around 390 (per scan). Does anyone know of other venues in or outside Dublin that can do an MRI? The alternative seems to be to wait on the public list which could take 6 to 8 weeks , which is not feasible.   Any information on this would be great.  Also - the physio orignally told him NOT to get an MRI and having spent a couple of hundred euros on physio now thinks it would be worth his while . He had wanted to get one in the first place but physio put him off. I'm thinking that there is no sortof come back on this but any suggestions as to how he could handle that ?  Ask physio if he could get one or two sessions at reduced cost ? Change physio?


----------



## delgirl

*Re: MRI in Dublin - where and how much ??*

I don't know if you'll be able to find it any cheaper than the price you already have - I paid €411 two weeks ago for an MRI in St. Vincent's Private Hospital.  I'm not sure if that's the standard charge for the MRI or if the charge varies according to which part of the body they scan.

AFAIK, they won't do it unless you have a referral from a GP/Consultant.


----------



## ClubMan

*Re: MRI in Dublin - where and how much ??*

For what it's worth a colleague was paying up to €1K for emergency _MRIs _in the last few years.


----------



## demoivre

*Re: MRI in Dublin - where and how much ??*

The brother had one done in Blackrock Clinic a few years ago and it was €600 - there website says €637  http://www.blackrock-clinic.ie/?id=26


----------



## asdfg

*Re: MRI in Dublin - where and how much ??*

Hold onto all medical receipts and claim against your tax in jan 07. You could get 20% or 42% back less 125 (single) or 250 (married). Don't forget to claim prescribed medicines also.


----------



## dubinamerica

*Re: MRI in Dublin - where and how much ??*

Hi - thanks for all the feedback. I rang around some places and got the following quotes: 
Charelment Clinic - 390 (but nothing til the end of March)
St Vincent's Private - 495 ( this Saturday) 
Brookfield Clinic in Rialto - 400 (some day this week) . 
So - we went with Brookfield Clinic as they had the best availability 
I'll be sure to hang onto the receipts : )   Thanks.


----------



## Murt10

Does the VHI not pick up the bill.


Murt


----------



## ClubMan

My colleague says that the _VHI _do not cover his _MRIs_. Possibly because they were not done under the public heath system or by referral to a consultant or something like that...


----------



## Marion

VHi will pay for an MRI if you are a patient in a hospital under the care of a consultant. 

Marion


----------



## onekeano

Almost as an aside MRIs scans seem to be very routine these days for almost every kind of ailment presented - are they really required or is it a case of referring people to use capacity?

Roy


----------



## Helen

Is it not possible to claim for an MRI under the VHI outpatient care scheme? That seems crazy.


----------



## ClubMan

onekeano said:
			
		

> Almost as an aside MRIs scans seem to be very routine these days for almost every kind of ailment presented - are they really required or is it a case of referring people to use capacity?


My understanding is that they are often used as a follow up to get a more detailed view if an _X-Ray _was inconclusive or insufficient. I doubt that anybody but conspiracy theorists would conclude that the medical profession is referring people for them in order to use up capacity or justify the cost of a scanner.


----------



## jdwex

My mri was covered under the vhi-I was referred to the Charlemont Clinic by a consultant. I suffer from (constant) tinnitus and it was used to rule out the presence of a neuroma.
jd


----------



## onekeano

ClubMan said:
			
		

> I doubt that anybody but conspiracy theorists would conclude that the medical profession is referring people for them in order to use up capacity or justify the cost of a scanner.



Except maybe their bank managers who look at the business case before providing the funding for the equipment for the private clinics? Also I would have thought that a doctors insurers would be more satisfied if the doctor covered EVERY possible option regardless of cost to make sure nobody could claim against them.

Roy


----------



## ClubMan

onekeano said:
			
		

> Except maybe their bank managers who look at the business case before providing the funding for the equipment for the private clinics?


The clinics don't control who goes for an _MRI _- it's the _GP _or a consultant who makes the referral. 


> Also I would have thought that a doctors insurers would be more satisfied if the doctor covered EVERY possible option regardless of cost to make sure nobody could claim against them.


Perhaps they would but the insurers don't run the _GP's _practice and I certainly trust my own _GP _to act professionally *and pragmatically* rather than overreacting to all medical issues - large or small - that arise. If anybody does not have a similar bond of trust with their own _GP _then they really should consider seeking a new one.


----------



## delgirl

ClubMan said:
			
		

> My understanding is that they are often used as a follow up to get a more detailed view if an _X-Ray _was inconclusive or insufficient. I doubt that anybody but conspiracy theorists would conclude that the medical profession is referring people for them in order to use up capacity or justify the cost of a scanner.


I went from GP to consultant who, after examination, asked if I had VHI or BUPA. When that was established, I was sent for an Ultrasound Scan, CT Scan, MRI and a scope. 

I don't know if he benefits in any way from the fees paid for these tests, I would be surprised if he did. I also don't know enough about each diagnostic procedure to say that perhaps one or more were unnecessary, but it did make me wonder.


----------



## onekeano

ClubMan said:
			
		

> The clinics don't control who goes for an _MRI _- it's the _GP _or a consultant who makes the referral.



Maybe I wrong Clubman but in lots of cases don't the consultants actually own the clinics for example Jimmy Sheehan and co who own the Blackrock CLinic and the new one in Galway? Surely there's a conflict of interest there. Barringtons in Limerick is another I believe.



			
				ClubMan said:
			
		

> If anybody does not have a similar bond of trust with their own _GP _then they really should consider seeking a new one.


I for one would have 110% trust in my GP - myself and my family have a relationship going back over 20+ years with him. The OP made the reference to MRI scans and my point was that when the GP refers you to a consultant very very very often now the consultant will almost automatically propose a battery of tests / examinations using equipment that is lots of cases they actually own themselves. The extent of the "relationship" between the patient and the consultant is probably 5-15 minutes and €100-200, quite unlike that with the GP.

I would suggest Delgirl's experience is typical, what most people don't realise is that they are being sent for tests on equipment owned by the consultant and sometimes in facilities purchased with significnant tax breaks at a further cost to the PAYE taxpayer.

Roy


----------



## Petal

I had an MRI


----------



## Petal

I had an MRI done in the Mater Private Clinic, cost about 600 Euros, but got an appointment really quickly. If you went through the public scheme, it would take months! The VHI will cover if you get referred by a consultant and I think only if it is done in the Charlemont Clinic. Good luck!


----------



## RainyDay

onekeano said:
			
		

> Maybe I wrong Clubman but in lots of cases don't the consultants actually own the clinics for example Jimmy Sheehan and co who own the Blackrock CLinic and the new one in Galway? Surely there's a conflict of interest there. Barringtons in Limerick is another I believe.
> 
> 
> I for one would have 110% trust in my GP - myself and my family have a relationship going back over 20+ years with him. The OP made the reference to MRI scans and my point was that when the GP refers you to a consultant very very very often now the consultant will almost automatically propose a battery of tests / examinations using equipment that is lots of cases they actually own themselves. The extent of the "relationship" between the patient and the consultant is probably 5-15 minutes and €100-200, quite unlike that with the GP.
> 
> I would suggest Delgirl's experience is typical, what most people don't realise is that they are being sent for tests on equipment owned by the consultant and sometimes in facilities purchased with significnant tax breaks at a further cost to the PAYE taxpayer.
> 
> Roy


While I share some of your concerns about tax subsidisation of private medical clinics, I'm not too worried about abuse of test procedures. I expect (though I've no inside knowledge) that VHI and BUPA have reasonable control procedures around paying for such expensive tests. If some consultants are much more trigger happy than others in ordering tests, I'd hope that the insurers would take action.


----------



## ClubMan

RainyDay said:
			
		

> I expect (though I've no inside knowledge) that VHI and BUPA have reasonable control procedures around paying for such expensive tests.


I wouldn't be so sure. I know of several cases of (mistaken or deliberate - who knows?) duplicate billing which the insurers have automatically paid out. My mother fell foul of one with the _Bon Secours _in _Glasnevin _and the _VHI_ seemed surprised when she bothered to inform them in an attempt to ensure that they only paid out once for each item.


----------



## Qawra

In Charlemont clinic VHI pays straight for it. With most of the others you have to pay and then claim it back as is my experience. Remember no matter what the price it is worth it. You should get referred by the specialist and ring around all the hospitals


----------



## gearoidmm

The key is to ask the right questions.  Don't let anyone refer you for a test without knowing exactly why it is being done and what are the risks involved.  The days of paternalistic consultants telling you what to do are gone.  Best thing to do is bring a notebook with a list of questions you'd like to ask as when you get into the office, sometimes people get flustered and forget to ask.

With reference to the over-ordering of tests, doctors are like everyone - some are in it for the money and others are more altruistic.  However, we are living in a very litigous society these days and doctors often find that they order tests that they mightn't have 10 years ago because of fear of 'missing something', no matter how unlikely that mey be.


----------



## nicelives

I've been to the Charlemont Clinic for two MRIs in the last couple of months due to brain surgery. BUPA reimburse you in full for the cost which was €350 each time as long as the claim form is signed by the consultant who referred you. If you can go private I would as it frees up space for those who's only choice is public health.


----------



## barryo

A friend of mine just joined the VHI, saying they had a promotion that offered INSTANT cover without the normal 6 mth wait. 
I got an MRI done in the Beacon that was fully covered with my BUPA. If the VHI dont have a product that covers you maybe you could join VHI and as you would have instant cover maybe one could switch.

Look into the VHI offer though as there must be something there for you. Also remember medical expenses are tax deductable.


----------



## ontour

there is a place in the [broken link removed] and on the northside in Northwood Park there is a place called Northwood Imaging in the building that the TLC old folks facility is


----------



## amgd28

ClubMan said:


> I wouldn't be so sure. I know of several cases of (mistaken or deliberate - who knows?) duplicate billing which the insurers have automatically paid out. My mother fell foul of one with the _Bon Secours _in _Glasnevin _and the _VHI_ seemed surprised when she bothered to inform them in an attempt to ensure that they only paid out once for each item.



It is unlikely to be deliberate. The management of health insurance claims is a complex process, and can involve invoices from many different parties (hospital, admitting consultant, other consultant, anaesthetist, radiologist, lab consultant, etc) If a claim has been submitted without, say an invoice form the anaesthetist, the claim will be paid. however if the anaesthetist subsequently sends invoice to insurer, there is a possibility that they take out the claim and pay it again. This has happened not infrequently, but there is no underhand activity going on.
In relation to the MRI scan, insurers will only pay for a scan if there is an approved 'clinical indication' to justify the scan. This needs to be verified by the admitting consultant ad yes, claims will be rejected if one is performed without required clinical indication being present.


----------



## onway

Is it necessary to be admitted to the hospital/clinic to have an MRI??Am waiting for an MRI appointment and have been told that they have to wait until they have a bed and can admit me.


----------



## Lipstick69

I had an MRI in the Beacon Clinic Sandyfors, next day after being referred. 700 euro. Covered by BUPA - but not by my VHI


----------



## monkeyboy

I had one done in Northwood Imaging in Santry Demesne, brand new place.

I had 2 sacns done, I have VHI Plan B and never saw a bill ! I did get a letter from VHI requesting confirmation the scan was done so Im happy it was not a clerical error.

They were able to see me immediately. Part of www.tlccentre.ie

just dug out the VHI form and the cost was 180 !! ( as I said I never padi a penny, now if there was an error there, shhh! )

seems a lot chepaer than the rest posted here.


----------



## Happy Girl

I had MRI done on 14th Feb last and just this morning received the claim statement from VHI. It cost 249 and I had it done in Clane Private Hospital. I was referred by my GP and had an appointment within 10 days. Extremely efficient. VHI covered the MRI directly so I did not have to pay anything.


----------



## gipimann

I was referred by a consultant for an MRI last December - initially referred to Bon Secours, Glasnevin, but found out (thanks to the appts nurse) that BUPA no longer cover that hospital for MRIs in full.  I would have been stuck for the cost (€500 or so) myself - though I could add it to my normal outpatient expenses and get a partial refund.
I was re-referred to Charlemont Clinic, was seen within 2 weeks and BUPA paid directly (charge about €250 or thereabouts).


----------



## aircobra19

Sorry for dragging this up. Just wondering did anyone that got an MRI find anything new on that, they wasn't known previously.


----------



## rob30

VHI, Quinn and hibernian issue doctors with guidance for when they will cover a GP/ Consultant to order an MRI.
You cannot have a "reassurance" or " just in case" MRI. there have to be specific queries or specific clinical findings. 
For example, back pain alone is not a criteria for an MRI, but if there are signs on examination of a nerve being impinged, the MRI will be covered. 
MS, possible brain tumours, brain aneurysms, bone tumours, deranged joints are all covered. Your GP should have a boolet with these criteria, or they can be clarified over the phone with VHI.

there is an interesting statitic ( not sure if true but is an example of the overuse of imaging), that Orange County has more MRI scanners that some small european countries.


----------



## demoivre

rob30 said:


> VHI, Quinn and hibernian issue doctors with guidance for when they will cover a GP/ Consultant to order an MRI.
> You cannot have a "reassurance" or " just in case" MRI. there have to be specific queries or specific clinical findings.
> For example, back pain alone is not a criteria for an MRI, but if there are signs on examination of a nerve being impinged, the MRI will be covered.
> MS, possible brain tumours, brain aneurysms, bone tumours, deranged joints are all covered. Your GP should have a boolet with these criteria, or they can be clarified over the phone with VHI.
> 
> there is an interesting statitic ( not sure if true but is an example of the overuse of imaging), that Orange County has more MRI scanners that some small european countries.



You can have a "reassurance" or " just in case" MRI if you pay for it yourself !


----------



## St. Bernard

If you are looking to get a MRI carried out try contacting Northwood imaging in Santry. It is located in the TLC centre. I arrived up one day with a referal letter from my doctor and got the scan done that day due to a cancellation. Either way you should not be waiting anymore then 2 days plus all you do is fill in the VHI claim form and walk away. No payment from your pocket.


----------



## csirl

Website for the sports clinic in Santry referred to by St Bernard above - http://www.sportssurgeryclinic.com/ - not far from Dublin Airport - that caters for professional sports people. They have an MRI for hire.


----------

